# Baby Black Piranha



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

If I were to order a 1 inch baby black piranha from aquascape would it be fine in a 10 gallon tank until it gained an inch or two? I realize I would have to upgrade after a short time. I just figured feeding such a small fish would be easier to feed in a smaller tank


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it'll be fine in a 10g until it gets a little bigger. just make sure you keep the water parameters in check.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I would recommend it. It sucks feeding baby piranha in too big of a tank unless you have a dozen plus. He'll be more comfortable in smaller tank too. A 15 or 20 long would last him longer.15long can be had for 25$ & is 2' long.


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

At what size should I move him to a bigger tank?

I was going to think about doing a switch from a 10 to a 30 once he got bigger since I currently have both.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Those will work. Should be fine till 2.5-3". Use the small tank size to your advantage, introducing new food wise that your wanting him to eat.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah he should be good in a 10 for about 6 or 7 months. I picked up one of mine 10 months ago or so and he is just getting close to 5"


----------



## keithdude5 (Nov 30, 2010)

Whats the average growth rate on one of these guys?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Typically from 6 inches in the first year. Then half inch per year after that.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Send some pics when you get em. I hear mixed things about the blacks. I hear in a large enough tank you can get more than one to live together. But then I hear they must be isolated I was gonna get maybe 2 1 inchers and see if they can tolerate each other if they grow together.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Perfect opportunity to benchmark the growthrate of a Rhom! Keep us posted.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

I think you got the idea on the tank sizes. After the first year he's going to need a 50 gallon tank IMO


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Zeushalives said:


> Send some pics when you get em. I hear mixed things about the blacks. I hear in a large enough tank you can get more than one to live together. But then I hear they must be isolated I was gonna get maybe 2 1 inchers and see if they can tolerate each other if they grow together.


Never buy 2 piranha to put together.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Send some pics when you get em. I hear mixed things about the blacks. I hear in a large enough tank you can get more than one to live together. But then I hear they must be isolated I was gonna get maybe 2 1 inchers and see if they can tolerate each other if they grow together.


Never buy 2 piranha to put together.
[/quote]

Agreed, you want at least 4 or more IMO


----------



## RiptideRush (Jan 22, 2011)

I bought a baby rhom as well and have him in a 20 gallon. Great info, I guess I have a year to save and decide what tank size to get next. I just don't want to buy another tank, and after he grows some more, go out and buy another one. One n done. I wish I read this post earlier, I just posted the same question. I apologize.


----------

